# Azureus surprise



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

I woke up today to find a clutch of 7 eggs in the hut. I am a little uncertain what steps to take. This is my first azureus clutch and im guessing they were laid over night. Any help would be appreciated before i do anything with them...


----------



## dralucas (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi, if i was u ill let the egg in the tank for the first 2 week or less, then when the tads are about to hatch, take them out and put them in a small cup until they hatch. make sure to keep the temperature around between 72-76 and keep them wet. When they hatch raise them individualy in small cups with about 1 inch of water with a leaf of oak if u can find. change half of ur water every weeks or so. Feed with fish flakes or algees.

Good luck

If anyone can add it would be nice cause i dont have much experience, but this method is working for me right now.


----------



## Ronm (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi,
I don't have a lot of experience with Azureus as well, but I know it's best not to disturb the eggs too much. I take a lot of care handling the eggs. Mine always deposit eggs in a film canister (just imagine the two) but I never spoon the eggs unto a petridish. I store them (within the film canister)in a closed cup (little air holes on the side) with a bit of water. In my experience I hardy let the water touch the eggs. Ones a day I let the water overrun the eggs and that's it.

Good luck, Ron


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

*day 2*

Day 2
I think 3 may be bad. But I am going to leave them and see what happens.

















Thanks everyone for your help, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Ronm (Oct 1, 2006)

As a last resque you could try and seperate the bad eggs with a sharp sterile knife.

Good luck, Ron


----------



## HappyHippos1 (May 7, 2007)

Yea seems like it'd be fairly easy to take out the bad eggs. I'd suggest spraying with methblue also. All my eggs kept going bad until I started using that stuff.


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm not sure if methblue is available in Canada? Does anyone know where I can get it?


----------



## dralucas (Feb 5, 2007)

U will probably find some in a drugstore, and ya its avalable in canada.


----------



## Ronm (Oct 1, 2006)

I use sometimes eSHa 2000
http://www.eshalabs.com/esha2000.htm

Might not be found on your side of the pond, but I quess you can use anti-fungal stuff for aquarium fishes.


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

Is there another name for meth blue? I'm sure this must be a short slang form of the word...?


----------



## syble (Mar 20, 2007)

check out any fish store, even pet smart, methly blue is the active ingrediant in like 2/3 of fish meds, just ask them for a fungicide, and read the lable.
Sib


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Here's the full name: methylene blue. That should help find vendors in Canada.


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

I thought that was a stupid question on my part....Thank you


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

I usually use the upsidedown lids of small round tupperware to put under the hut or laying area. When the eggs are deposited I may leave it a little to see that they are developing. If I see they're good then I put the bottom on and keep it in a safe spot. If some are bad then I may or may not remove them from my experience it doesn't make too much of a difference and I've never used methylene blue and have had fine results and I've been told the same from other breeders. You can tell if the eggs are furtile soon if a black line developes in the center of the egg this will soon be the back of the tad. leave it sealed in the tupperware to keep in moisture. When the tad absorbs the yolk and starts to look like a tad the last stages usually only take a few days and that is the withdrawl of vein like gills and the egg membrane breaking. don't worry about getting to the tad right when the egg membrane breaks. The tad can live for several days in the egg mucus combined with water droplets that may be in the container. good luck and congrats.


----------

